

Is Stanford's network traffic being routed through japan? - _lex

I&#x27;m on Stanford&#x27;s network, and when using any of my machines, amazon asks me if I&#x27;m shopping from japan, and offers me the .co.jp version of their website.<p>I&#x27;ve tried different browsers, different machines and finally I tried using LTE, and got the regular amazon, without the option to switch to amazon.co.jp.<p>Should I be worried that my traffic is being routed through japan&#x2F;is there an easy way to test for that? (I&#x27;m not actually worried about routing - routing would keep my ipaddress the same, and not give me this issue. I&#x27;m worried that something nefarious is going on, and I&#x27;m not clear on what I should call it, other than routing.)<p>As far as I can see, the only other alternative is that amazon thinks Stanford&#x27;s ipaddress block is in japan.
======
qwerta
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute)

